# Where to sell soap this time of year?



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I have quite a bit of Christmas inventory left over and since there are no more craft shows and the farmers markets have not started yet, where do you sell your soap? I have an Artfire shop, an Etsy shop, a website and a blog, and none of those are a go. I'm guessing it's just the slow time of year for fairly new soapers? 

Also, on selling to shops, what is normally the best way of approach? Do you send out samples, brochures, etc. go to the store in person, or something else? I've had several shop owners approach me and ask me to put my soap in their shops, on consignment, which I did, and which I will NEVER do again. I do have a greenhouse with a gift shop that is supposed to carry my stuff this year. I'm still waiting to hear back from them, they did make a big personal order right before christmas. I'm looking to expand, I have more time to soap, and am just wondering how I can best spend my time effectively to get my products out there.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Same problem here. I will still get some orders from regular customers and I usually pick up a few new buyers that got soap as Christmas gifts and want more. But that's about it. 

It is nice to use this time to think of new ideas, etc. This week I'm testing some formula changes as well as a size change. Also need to make soap to restock a few scents that I'm real low on. Oh, and inventory and taxes, etc. I'm happy to have January be slow. But by mid-Feb. I'm ready for the market and I have to wait until the first of June. 

Spring shows are real duds around here. Though there is one I'd like to test the waters at. They have the best fall show and unless you have an *in* the only way to get in is to buy a spot in the spring show too.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Things have slowed way down for me too. I am also looking at this time to work on new recipes and for stocking up on soaps I have gotten low on. I just put in big orders today for FO's, EO's and micas that I have run low on. I'm looking forward to trying out some new scents during this time as well. This will put me in good shape for when the markets start up again. I'm looking forward to a tiny bit of me time before things get hectic again in the spring.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I have a booth at a craft mall where all of my leftovers go. But I like having January and February free to restock supplies and experiment.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Maybe a good time to share some pics of soaps and packaging and get some ideas to improve sales? Like other have suggested about experimenting time? 

Can you think of an appealing "Winter Spa" or Valentine's Day basket? Team up with someone else who makes something that with go with what you offer?

Marketing thru groups can be very effective. Offer a workplace/church/non-profit/kids group moms, etc a special deal with part of the proceeds going to the group? 

Plan or work with a socializing-type friend to plan, a party like a Mary Kay where folks get to try products? 

Send some small samples, nicely packaged like fancy hotel little soaps to everyone you owe a holiday thank you card to?

Just some stream of consciousness ideas... maybe they will trigger some for you.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I expect the second week of January for my stores to reorder, then the gals who sell my soap under their label will restock as the does start to kid and they have milk and cheese sales. Then there is Valentines Day got to be the biggest untapped market there is for tolietries, because just how much candy and flowers do you need?

I send full size soap bars and brochures to stores out of state, always carry both with me when my husband and I go anywhere where we are shopping, or traveling. Always call for an appointment with the buyer if you can alot of the time it's the owner and having only the folks running the store get your soap isn't going to help you out, now do give enough soap out for most of the women workers to have some to.

And for church groups and schools, earning money for Spring can always be your soap if you print out nice brochures that include order blanks and give them a good price. Vicki


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone. What great ideas! It would be nice if I could enjoy this slow time, but my hoof care business has slacked off too as it always does this time of year (hooves just don't grow as fast in the winter) and I have very little coming in right now. I've toyed with the idea of getting a temporary job, and may, but about the time I see my first paycheck I'll get 50 calls to trim horses and that money is SOOOO much better. It has been just over 6 months since I lost my factory job of 12 years and I've done fairly well on my own, but did go through my savings. I've got exactly $10 in my purse...and although I'm not terribly worried (at least not conciously) I do know that I've got to get something going better than this! (No, I won't starve, I have a partner who is very generous but between the two of us we've got FIVE house payments.....so it's going to be rough for a couple months, until something sells, and I move out of my rental into "our" house. (two of his houses/duplex are income-producing rentals, one of which is going up for sale, then he has his own personal house up for sale, we have the house we bought together but is not livable yet due to no electriciy, (we had to have it re-wired and now we are waiting on the electric company) and then I have the farm I am renting... wheww...I'm also going to be doing the majority of cleaning, painting, etc. on the new house and so want my schedule to remain flexable for that, and then kidding season is coming up very shortly. Hence, wanting to expand my soap making business instead of getting a "real" job.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes, it's real slow here, too. My husband had another surgery last week so I have time to nurse him & straighten up the soap room, do some inventory, etc. But I'm also looking for new sales opportunities. I'm looking for more private label accounts like hotels, B & Bs, guest houses. So far I have a couple of small B & Bs & I have a great account with a major international hotel. They now want to use me for there other US property. If I get that going & get a few others like it I'll only have to do the Farmer's markets once a month.

Now's a good time to research trends, refine packaging, try new formulas & scents. Put together a brochure & hit the shops with spring products. That's what I'm doing, anyway. 

Cheers!
Jenny


----------

